#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 。

## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

基本資料：
名字：眠幻
性別：雌性
獸人的種族：仙羽狼族
年齡：20
身高：160cm出頭
體重：47kg

樣貌：給人一種柔和的感覺，在獸人的審美觀中是可愛的女孩子。
給人的第一印象和個性一樣，都是溫溫吞吞的。
帶點天然呆與悠閒感的傻傻笑容是她給人的第一印象，像是鄰家女孩一般。
溫溫吞吞的她，有著及肩的柔順長髮與頭上一對可愛的銀灰狼耳，尾巴則是隱藏在身上所穿著的簡單白色洋裝裡，不太會露出來。
通常會光著腳丫子，不太喜歡穿鞋子。
因為種族的原因，整體型態反而像是人類，並沒有獸人形態，只有獸耳與尾部才能使人辨認出來。
皮膚偏白，幾乎是不健康的感覺。
毛色：銀灰色(毛皮看起來特別軟特別好摸)
服裝：樸素而普通的白色裙子，通常是赤腳著。如果要穿上鞋子，則是膝下的棕色長皮靴。

圖片部分


另外這是設定

平常型態人形可參考此圖，以此處之編輯器製作




其他：

細節

    職業為專精於靈魂魔術的「祝福者」，能夠給予生物或人在靈魂上的安撫效果，意外地對不死生物有著相當可怕的傷害。
呆呆的女孩子，但是並不是一直線的呆，某種程度上來說其實相當保守。沒有人看過她生氣的樣子，也沒有人知道她生氣到底會發生甚麼事......
另外補充，對權力之類的沒有太大興趣，只是想要好好活著。遇到正派或反派的角色時，並不會有甚麼刻板印象，都會很溫柔的一視同仁對待。但是前提是在不傷害她的情況下。    
    

身份：祝福者(同上)
稱號：沉眠羽雲

使用的武器：一把羽毛造型的銀製鑰匙，與胸前的眠砂。腳上的枷鎖「幻冥之鎖」，是魔術能力封印器。
能力： 主要以歌唱作為釋放魔術技能的手段。

曲子


#沉眠曲
顧名思義，任何聽見的生物，維持肉體運行的體力與靈魂上的精神都會被漸漸剝奪而去的曲子。
曲風舒緩而安定，如沐春風般的柔和感覺。

#寂滅曲
稍微帶點戾氣與悲壯感的曲子。有著令人咋舌的華麗轉音與無以言喻的鏗鏘感，最後在一個中留下結尾。
此曲帶有剝奪除了聽覺外的五感、吸取生命力與壓縮空間的魔術，不到萬不得已不會使用。
據說沒有人能夠聽到最後，因為都已經死去了。

#幻空陣
以自身的羽毛為陣眼佈下的幻覺陣法魔術。非常難看得出來是陣形，防不勝防。
陣中人會被幻覺給魘住，進而被快速消耗靈魂力量，最後枯竭而死，僅剩下一具空殼似的不具魂魄的肉體。



立場：支持七夜檜(正派)/支持七夜翔(反派)：正派偏中立
願意領便當嗎：可以沉眠，但是希望不要死掉(?
說說你自己的特別設定和背景：

故事雜記


天生便有著不可思議的力量，在靈魂與精神上的力量無人能比。
父親眠夏是來自新加坡、仙羽狼族的代行者，母親皐月嵐是來自日本、人族的魔術師，但是卻在眠幻懂事以前就因變故而先後失蹤。
眠夏與蒼煌是後輩與前輩的關係，因此眠幻也受到蒼煌的許多照顧。但是，她本身對於成為代行者一點興趣也沒有，也不喜歡爭鬥。
並沒有與人群有太多接觸——準確而言，從小到大都安分地閱讀著書籍自學，心思也比較單純。
歌唱是天賦，眠幻喜歡坐在高處，晃著腳隨興地唱著自己編的曲子。
居住在某個野地之中的一幢木屋裡，由精神魔術以半暗示的方式驅使人們遠離她所住的地方。
因為種族的緣故，有著一對如天使般的潔白羽翼，但是不懂得如何飛翔。
(仙羽狼族傳統：由雙親教導兒女飛翔，然而眠幻目前的父母不知去向)
喜歡烘培，不喜歡吃肉類。
會稍微對外界有所戒心，也是因為蒼煌的告誡。
似乎有人想要抓到眠幻，並利用她的力量。但是就目前為止，眠幻完全不懂得自己在外界其他人眼中究竟有多麼奇妙的力量。



填了七夜的單單~~請多指教！不足的地方會盡快補齊的，以上
預祝寫作順利！

----------


## 曜狼

＜基本資料＞
名字：曜（暱稱小曜）
性別：女
獸人的種族：狼女
年齡：19
身高：165（反正就是國高中生的身高啦(?)）
體重：55

＜樣貌＞

毛色：淺棕色
服裝：披肩、擋布（簡單遮住重要部位即可）

＜其他＞
職業：侍者（捨棄自由，成為締下契約者的所有物，堅信命運會臣服於我，而我臣服於主子。）
職業特性：通常擁有著強韌的意志力與生命力，能抵抗強力的精神攻擊與肉體打擊。特殊能力方面，力量或魔力可由契約者主動提供；續航力方面，契約者能隨時觀測並影響侍者的生命狀況；精神方面，契約者只能抑制，而非控制侍者。
角色特性：身體性能普通，善於思考理解與謀劃策略，能從幾句話就判斷出對方內心狀況，利於刺探、演戲、辯駁，也會用這特性來戲弄主人（笑）。

稱號：讀心妖怪

使用的武器(?)：紋系列（身體會顯現臨時的金色條紋，不同紋路會產生不同的強化效果，由主人主動驅動）

立場：支持七夜翔(反派)
願意領便當嗎：OK

說說你自己的特別設定和背景：
本是一隻遭同類拋棄的狼人－－曜，在一座無人知曉的村莊被對人類夫妻扶養長大
以為可以忘掉過去，不料某次戰爭爆發，人類雙親受戰火波及亡故，唯有曜活了下來
曜再次陷入絕望，受不了飢餓與無盡的怒火，曜瘋狂的啃食著雙親屍體補充體力
心中從此種下最為火紅的種子，走入無光的森林，在某個月圓之夜－－
森林響起最宏亮淒涼的長嗥。

曜經過數個年月四處流浪，遇到一位能看穿自己內心並徹底掌握言行的同行者
不知是基於戀愛還是崇拜，曜從此看上這位同行者，一路追隨、袒護、犧牲
同行者覺得再這樣下去曜遲早會被自己害死，便以締下契約的方式，強制保護曜的生命
從此，曜成為了某獸人的侍者

（背景什麼的寫起來真的好羞恥啊（掩面））

----------


## 孤寂白虎

基本資料
名字：艾斯克特
性別：雄獸
獸人的種族：白虎族
年齡：21
樣貌：面惡心善(如同頭貼)
毛色：淡水藍色
服裝：黑色T-shirt搭被白色無袖背心(背面有書法體虎字)+迷彩短褲 右爪纏上繃帶左爪戴上爪套 不穿鞋
＜其他＞
職業：幻冰者
職業特性：可以操控幻影與冰的術師,擅長利用寒冰進行攻擊,利用幻影進行防禦與治療
使用的武器：寒冰戰鐮
常用能力：
1.幻盾治癒：為自身夥伴增加護盾保護他們同時治癒
2.寒冰鎖鏈：凝聚寒冰創造鎖鏈,限制住對方行動 (子能力也同時有封鎖目標能力
立場：支持七夜翔(反派)
願意領便當嗎：OK
說說你自己的特別設定和背景：
失去親人與家園而到處旅行的虎獸人 在旅途中遇到曜而改變他的一生
同樣也暗戀著曜的艾斯克特覺得遲早會害死她而締下契約保護她

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

基本資料：
名字：蒼煌‧伊亞諾特
性別：公的
獸人的種族：狼族
年齡：85
身高：178公分
體重：69公斤

樣貌：請參考下方簽名檔：『天魔轉生型態』獸設，是轉生喔，不是降臨
毛色：白色
服裝：如獸設圖

其他：翅膀的話，平時是隱藏的，只有戰鬥時才會顯現出來
身份：代行者

能力：以時間和空間為主的魔法，可以將物體、生命的時間加速，也就是加快老化的速度，但無法直接讓對方老死，最多就是對方老得失去戰鬥能力，空間的話，則是可以用空間刃來切割所有物體。

稱號：太一行者

使用的武器：太虛權杖，一根潔白的魔法杖，平常會隱藏成普通木拐杖的模樣，戰鬥時才會現出真貌

立場：支持七夜檜
願意領便當嗎：不願意
說說你自己的特別設定和背景：

煙斗是時常不離口的，平時也都拄著柺杖來活動，是一名慈祥和藹的老者，不過偶爾會喜歡碎碎念，也就是老年獸的嘮叨

對其餘的代行者後輩都挺照顧的。

以上，如果有任何問題歡迎透過樂園私訊在討論，祝寫作順利，加油

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 迪麗雅

名字：提亞斯
性別：女
獸人的種族：狼
年齡：21
身高：168
體重：46

樣貌：身為粉紅色，頭上有五片櫻花瓣

毛色：粉紅色
服裝：以輕便的衣服為準，平常會帶著斗篷

身份：魔術師
使用的武器：輕羽之弓: 一把純白色的弓箭，頭和尾有羽毛般的形狀，而箭矢為使用者的魔術來製造
招式:
暴風箭矢:射出具有強勢颶風的箭矢((能將敵人位移但無法造成任何傷害))
萬箭齊發:射出三枚箭矢，並透過特殊魔術的力量形成箭雨((無法有效集中傷害))
明鏡止水:將自身的力量集中到箭矢射出對單體造成大量傷害的攻擊
稱號:暗中射手

立場:支持七夜翔(反派)
願意領便當嗎：不願意
說說你自己的特別設定和背景：
因為自己的夥伴遭受不明集團襲擊，造成自己很大的創傷，併發是要守護身旁的所有事物
平常並不會出現在眾人面前，並用弓箭暗中支援。

----------

